# Audison SRDK1 help



## Grillman1001 (Jul 1, 2017)

I recently had to take in my audiison srdk 1 to the repair shop and they need a schematic for it. I was able to go through the forum and find the preamp section schematic for it, wondering if anybody would have a copy or nowhere one might find one.


----------

